# Quick noob Eheim 2217 filter question



## routman21 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey guys, just got the Eheim 2217 filter for my 55 gallon. After finally figuring it out (online tutorials made by ppl was a TON better than directions given) i have to say this is one mean filter.

I just had a quick question, i have this running on a 55 gallon and my p's are freaked out bc the gph is so high. Is it ok if i limit the flow to my tank with the valves? Sry for the noob question, just curious.....other than that i am extremely pleased with the filter...it really wasnt that hard to put together, just the directions were horrible....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

routman21 said:


> Hey guys, just got the Eheim 2217 filter for my 55 gallon. After finally figuring it out (online tutorials made by ppl was a TON better than directions given) i have to say this is one mean filter.
> 
> I just had a quick question, i have this running on a 55 gallon and my p's are freaked out bc the gph is so high. Is it ok if i limit the flow to my tank with the valves? Sry for the noob question, just curious.....other than that i am extremely pleased with the filter...it really wasnt that hard to put together, just the directions were horrible....


I woldn't just because you may get problems with leaky hoses and such or maybe stress out the pump.

Just run it as is and pretend the exhaust is your powerhead thats all.

Its a fantastic filter and you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## routman21 (Jun 23, 2007)

Feefa said:


> Hey guys, just got the Eheim 2217 filter for my 55 gallon. After finally figuring it out (online tutorials made by ppl was a TON better than directions given) i have to say this is one mean filter.
> 
> I just had a quick question, i have this running on a 55 gallon and my p's are freaked out bc the gph is so high. Is it ok if i limit the flow to my tank with the valves? Sry for the noob question, just curious.....other than that i am extremely pleased with the filter...it really wasnt that hard to put together, just the directions were horrible....


I woldn't just because you may get problems with leaky hoses and such or maybe stress out the pump.

Just run it as is and pretend the exhaust is your powerhead thats all.

Its a fantastic filter and you wont be dissapointed.
[/quote]

Yea thats what i was thinking, but what if i limited the intake to even it out???


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Are you using the spraybar so that it is flowing from one end of the tank to the other just below the water surface? Any decor you have should provide deadspots and help them out. I have a 2217 on a 75g going from front to back and a Mag 350 on the other side pumping out at an angle and my geryi has no issues...he has a couple of slower flow spots he can chill in or higher flow spots to play in.


----------



## routman21 (Jun 23, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> Are you using the spraybar so that it is flowing from one end of the tank to the other just below the water surface? Any decor you have should provide deadspots and help them out. I have a 2217 on a 75g going from front to back and a Mag 350 on the other side pumping out at an angle and my geryi has no issues...he has a couple of slower flow spots he can chill in or higher flow spots to play in.


Yea i am using the spray bar. My p's never liked a current (tried a powerhead and they hated it). As of right now the outflow is vertical on my tank and in the middle (have a shitty power filter in the spot it will eventually go to after a month of running the new filter). So i am thinking once i have it all the way on the other side of the tank they'll be able to find more protection

Right now they are hanging out on the opposite side of the flow, telling me they dont like the new flow (but i love it).

This is my first canister filter ever and have been excited about it for awhile.

Was just wondering if i can mess with the valves safely? If not ill just run it full power....


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

routman21 said:


> Are you using the spraybar so that it is flowing from one end of the tank to the other just below the water surface? Any decor you have should provide deadspots and help them out. I have a 2217 on a 75g going from front to back and a Mag 350 on the other side pumping out at an angle and my geryi has no issues...he has a couple of slower flow spots he can chill in or higher flow spots to play in.


Yea i am using the spray bar. My p's never liked a current (tried a powerhead and they hated it). As of right now the outflow is vertical on my tank and in the middle (have a shitty power filter in the spot it will eventually go to after a month of running the new filter). So i am thinking once i have it all the way on the other side of the tank they'll be able to find more protection

Right now they are hanging out on the opposite side of the flow, telling me they dont like the new flow (but i love it).

This is my first canister filter ever and have been excited about it for awhile.

Was just wondering if i can mess with the valves safely? If not ill just run it full power....
[/quote]

I wouldn't...those are for filter maintenance. You can wear out your pump early, but more than likely the valve will fail. Set it up long ways and there will be a dead spot right under it, dead spots behind all your decor, and lower flow at the opposite end of the tank. Give them some time and they will be fine.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A 2217 shouldnt be providing to much flow. Aprox 250gphon a 55 is only about 5x turnover. The filtratuion is great, but hobs aim for 10X turnover. So more gph would even be fine, not less. With the spray bar i cant see how it would over power them, but some dead spots created by decor could help. Also, i agree with not using the valves to reduce the flow as it just creates unneeded pressure. What are the p's doing that you know they are freaked out? It may just be stress from adding it to the tank.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

First of all great purchase choice you wont be disappointed. Too much flow? Did your P's tell you they didnt like it? lol joking aside these are river fish and current is good for them. I run a 2215 on my 55 and two 2217's on my 125. I put the spray bar about 2" below the max water level. Tilt it slightly upwards to create water aggitation. I wouldnt restrict the flow at all as it will hinder the filters performance. Cold also cause too much pressure and a hose could pop off. Your fishing hanging otu on the otherside of the tank has nothing to do with the flow of water. I run a power head in my 55 as well and there is no where near alot of flow. Thats jsut where they hang out. If it was the flow they would be under the power head where there is no current. WAter movemnt is healthy for P's. Gives them exercise. As stated make sure you have dead spots in the tank so they can rest.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

wouldn't hurt to point the spray bars holes towards the glass either. That will knock down the really fast moving water and just leave the slower currents.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> wouldn't hurt to point the spray bars holes towards the glass either. That will knock down the really fast moving water and just leave the slower currents.


Im still not sure how he thinks the water is so fast as i have a 2217 and its not to powerful compared to other cannisters. I would just add some dead spots and let the fish get used to it. I have a 500gph filter and a 200gph hob both on a 65 gal. So thats over 10x turnover. So 5x turnover is not to much imo especially if its for larger fish like p's. You may be able to close the valves a bit ( alot of reef keepers do this with their return pumps, however i wouldnt since its putting pressure on the motor and the valve.


----------



## routman21 (Jun 23, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> wouldn't hurt to point the spray bars holes towards the glass either. That will knock down the really fast moving water and just leave the slower currents.


Im still not sure how he thinks the water is so fast as i have a 2217 and its not to powerful compared to other cannisters. I would just add some dead spots and let the fish get used to it. I have a 500gph filter and a 200gph hob both on a 65 gal. So thats over 10x turnover. So 5x turnover is not to much imo especially if its for larger fish like p's. You may be able to close the valves a bit ( alot of reef keepers do this with their return pumps, however i wouldnt since its putting pressure on the motor and the valve.
[/quote]

I changed it to full power....my p's avoided it at first and just hung in the opposite corner where the spray bar was facing. they are now all in their normal spots, each having a quarter of the tank as their territory..they dont mind it anymore


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Guess they were just being cautios since something was different.


----------

